# Brand new 5000$ Ryzen 3950x build ruined by incredibly annoying sound!!! Please help troubeshoot...



## Emiliano85 (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello guys.

I'm on the verge of having an nervous breakdown. Been spending so much time doing proper a-z research, creating spread sheets, compairing hardware, reading reviews, watching YouTube videos, you name it, for over 6 months in order to feel 100% secure in building my own rig for the very first time ever. Hardware list as follows:

Motherboard: Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero wi-fi
CPU: Ryzen 3950x
GPU: Asus ROG Strix Nvidia RTX 2080 Ti OC
PSU: Corsair RM850x
Ram: 64GB G.Skill TridenZ Neo 16CL b-die
Storage: 2 x 1TB Samsung Evo Plus
Cooler: Deepcool Captain 360EX AIO
Fans: 3 x Antec Prizm + 3 x Noctua NF-S12A
Case: Lian Li O11-Dynamic
This all ended in the grand finale yesterday night, with me finally getting to finishing up the physical build. Boot up went good, BIOS as well, installed Windows, and for the first 15 seconds, i was the happiest kid there is. And then BAM, it hit me straight in the face!:










This dead annoying electric-like kind of low pitched buzz started coming from somewhere around my upper PCIe slot. At first i thought it was the slot itself, so i switched my GPU to the second slot = no change, clean silent BIOS and boot, just to start buzzing like 15 seconds into Windows startup.

It's quite hard to pin-point the exact location of where the noise is coming from, but i am quite sure it's the GPU. Somewhere around where the PCIe power cables enter on the side of the card is my best guess.

I am really at loss here. I spent so much money on this, and have been looking insanely much forward to first load/using the machine, just to be slapped in the head with this bs. For such an amount of money i simply cannot accept this, and as i lack experience in the building game, i don't really know what to do from here.

Quick facts that might help you guys help me:

First all the video underplays this issue - the sound is definetely worse/more noticeable IRL.
Both boot, BIOS and first 15 seconds of Windows use = no problem what so ever.
I know (or at least have read about coil whine) and when compairing videos of people having this, with my noise - i don't think they match. Mine is much lower pitch, and more of a constant thing, while the coil whine sound clips i've seen/heard, are very dynamic in nature, going up and down in intensity and pitch. Also all cases i've read about, are when under medium to heavy load, and quite random when it comes to which games/software.
On the contrary the noise is there ALL OF THE TIME in my case. Not only on loads. Idle as well. Makes no difference what i'm doing. Browsing, gaming, video editing (made a quick test), or just leaving it there....all the same.
When i say "ALL THE TIME" it's not entirely true, there are sequences where the buzz is off for 3 seconds, and the start again by it self or by me "activating" it my doing an action in Windows (could be opening a new tab in Chrome).
To understand this better, please watch the linked video above:

_*00:00 - Buzz there from start
00:02 - Me clicking (closing a Chrome tab) buzz stops
00:05 - Buzz starts on its own again without me doing anything
00:08 - Me clicking again (opening a Chrome tab this time) buzz stops
00:11 - Buzz starts by it self yet again
00:17 - Me clicking buzz stops
00:20 - Buzz begins yet again while idling
00:22 - I click, buzz momentarily stops for like 1/10 of a second but continues this time
00:24 - Again, i click, buzz momentarily stops for 1/10 of a second and continues again
00:25 - Same
00:27 - Me clicking buzz stops
00:28 - Buzz begins yet again while idling
00:32 - Me clicking buzz stops
 On and on like this all day long.............drives me crazy!*_


Definetely audible even with fans on
Not a fan problem, i've turned them all off still having the issue
Not a PCIe slot problem, tried 2 different ones
I really hope you guys can help me with this. Like i write i simply can't live with this kind of buzzing all day long. I could understand it to some extend on heavy loads/high FPS while gaming, but hell no while browsing, and doing normal day to day working tasks. Especially as the buzz comes on and off all the time - makes it 100 times more noticable and annoying. Was it static and there at all times, i might (probably not) learn to live with it by getting used to it, but this type of noise comes to remind you it's there by starting and stopping over all the time. Having spent a fortune on a new rig of this calibre, i will absolutely not accept this - even if i come to the conclusion that this is "normal" - which i highly doubt (guess i would have seen a hell lot of more people complaining about this issue while doing my research earlier). Anyway, if it is - i will sent it all back.

And last thing, please listen carefully to the sound in the video, in stead of just quickly labelling it as coil whine. If it is, it is - but as i wrote it doesn't sound like it to me when comparing other videos.

PLEASE help a first time rig builder, what to do here?!

Thanks!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 24, 2020)

I would probably RMA the GPU or get a replacement it's most likely the culprit.


Does the noise get worse when you put the GPU under a high load?


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 24, 2020)

Sounds like coil whine to me. It's hard to capture and many people mistake one thing for another. But the fact is... that sound you're hearing doesn't often go away. Call it what you want. Certain frequencies and loads will trigger it and though it sometimes settles down nobody ever reports it going away completely. It depends on whatever the magic resonant frequency is. It varies from card to card. I think most gpus will have it to some extent. It's just a matter of whether it's audible.

Just one of those unpredictable things that happens with gpu power stages. You could get another of the same card that's quiet. An expensive one that has it. A cheap one that doesn't... luck of the draw. Everyone who tries to fix it goes in circles. Best to replace the card and get on with life. 

I wouldn't RMA... manufacturers are a toss up as to whether they take it seriously. Based on my recent dealings with Asus they're half liable to send back the same card after testing if it works. First course is return the card to the retailer


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 24, 2020)

It is the psu. Check back again from 80plus.org its ithd.


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 24, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I would probably RMA the GPU or get a replacement it's most likely the culprit.
> 
> 
> Does the noise get worse when you put the GPU under a high load?


It will probably be my next step - just wanted to make sure on here first. Maybe i am overseeing something small, being able to fix the issue myself. Which i'm hoping very much for!



mtcn77 said:


> It is the psu. Check back again from 80plus.org its ithd.


Sorry if i'm misunderstanding you here, but RM850x is a 80 Gold PSU?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 24, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> It will probably be my next step - just wanted to make sure on here first. Maybe i am overseeing something small, being able to fix the issue myself. Which i'm hoping very much for!




If you can still straight up get it replaced I would definitely do it...

The two most likely causes are
1 GPU
2 PSU

I would start by replacing the GPU preferably over rma because as @robot zombie said they're likely just going to send you the same card back.

Then if the replacement GPU does the same thing try replacing the psu.


 After listening to it on my pc it definitely sounds like coil whine to me as well.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 24, 2020)

does it do it in either bios positions? Power or Quiet? Both?


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 24, 2020)

flmatter said:


> does it do it in either bios positions? Power or Quiet? Both?


Yes



oxrufiioxo said:


> If you can still straight up get it replaced I would definitely do it...
> 
> The two most likely causes are
> 1 GPU
> ...


Will try, only problem is i've been waiting for weeks on some hardware to arrive, so the whole build has taken me like 5 weeks to complete. They only have 30 days return policy - but are known to be large some times. Worth a try. Other wise i will have to RMA.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 24, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The two most likely causes are
> 1 GPU
> 2 PSU



This.  It could be the PSU itself , the GPU itself, or the PSU not liking the GPU but that would be the first thing (PSU) I would replace then if it still occurs replace the GPU.  I've had the same issue with several Seasonic OEM units even though your PSU is built by CWT (I've found them to play nice with most GPUs.)


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 24, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Sorry if i'm misunderstanding you here, but RM850x is a 80 Gold PSU?


Ithd electronic interference makes avionics grade psu differ from the standard.


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 24, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> Ithd electronic interference makes avionics grade psu differ from the standard.


Which one in particular? (min. 850w)


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 24, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Which one in particular? (min. 850w)


Apparently, no exception withstanding. You need a new psu. Sorry for the heartbreak.


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Jan 24, 2020)

its electrical interference, from where is a good question, I guess the only way you can find out is by testing out different configurations if plausible, as said above, start with the GPU and PSU though I'd also be looking at audio connections and wiring as they can emit this annoying constant whining noise under certain scenarios as well, and chances are you could try out 20 different combinations of your current config with others and not have this problem making it a "unique" problem with your setup, though try and isolate the problem then you can aim to fix it.

Or you know.... your AMD motherboard and CPU don't like your NVIDIA GPU and are just showing their displease with it by constant heckling


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 24, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> Ithd electronic interference makes avionics grade psu differ from the standard.



What are you on about?  Isn't that a CWT built PSU, Corsair branded?  It COULD be the issue but we have no conclusive proof.



r9370 said:


> its electrical interference, from where is a good question, I guess the only way you can find out is by testing out different configurations if plausible, as said above, start with the GPU and PSU though I'd also be looking at audio connections and wiring as they can emit this annoying constant whining noise under certain scenarios as well, and chances are you could try out 20 different combinations of your current config with others and not have this problem making it a "unique" problem with your setup, though try and isolate the problem then you can aim to fix it.
> 
> Or you know.... your AMD motherboard and CPU don't like your NVIDIA GPU and are just showing their displease with it by constant heckling



It's coil whine.  I doubt highly electrical interference has anything to do with this.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 24, 2020)

PSU and/or GPU would be my guess like others said.

My bro had a loud whiny PSU once 'decent unit' and when he upgraded to a new GPU it completely stoped doing it.

In my current build my PSU does it too but its very low pitched and it happens as long as my PC has idle power which means I have to power off the entire PC when I go to sleep else I can hear that faint whiny noise in the bed ~3 meters from my PC _'sensitive ears'_.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 24, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> What are you on about?  Isn't that a CWT built PSU, Corsair branded?  It COULD be the issue but *we have no conclusive proof.*


I'm afraid, you are speaking to someone with ample time and not enough to do.


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 24, 2020)

Any idea if this GPU would be compatible with my ASUS Crosshair VIII Hero PCIe 4 mobo? Just to have a cheap ass GPU to test with in order to make sure noise is coming from my 2080 Ti:






						ASUS GeForce GT 710 Silent Low Profile - 1GB GDDR5 RAM - Grafikkort
					

518,00 kr. Grafikkort, NVIDIA GeForce GT 710 (Core clock 954 MHz), 1 GB GDDR5 (Memory clock 5 GHz), PCI-Express 2.0 x16, D-Sub, DVI-D, HDMI - Asus DirectCU II Passiv køling (0 db) - GT710-SL-1GD5-BRK.




					www.proshop.dk
				




It's PCIe 2 - don't know if a 570 board would read this dinosaur?


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 24, 2020)

I’ve heard stories like this a few times.
It all comes down to PSU and GPU combination. There is nothing wrong with either of them. It’s just the pairing.

Frankly you can’t do much about it but to change one of them to different model or brand...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2020)

Yup, GPU choke coil whine. The problem is solvable but will take replacing either the GPU, the PSU or both. 

The only other solution is to seal the coils by using superglue to fill the edges of the choke coils where the choke housing meets the PCB. The sound is being emitted from under the housing through the gap between choke's themselves and the board they're soldered to. Works everytime and does no harm, but you have to know what parts to seal.


----------



## (*^^*) (Jan 25, 2020)

It is an irresponsible answer because I did not see it directly, but is it a replacement of the power supply unit?  RYZEN uses more power when idle, so the sound is unique.  I would suggest testing the power supply unit on another PC.  For the time being, the cause can be isolated.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 25, 2020)

Check your pump?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 25, 2020)

Unless you have a spare/old CPU/GPU, if not, and if you have any real friends, borrow a GPU and a PSU and swap either one out and see if the whine is still there. If not, do some load testing too.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm siding with the majority here.
It seems to be coil whine from the PSU or GPU.








						What Is Coil Whine, and Can I Get Rid of It on My PC?
					

Modern PCs are ridiculously powerful, so creature comforts like low noise levels have become more important. Most noise comes from your cooling fans, spinning drives, and optical drives (if you still have one), though there’s one other lesser-known noise source: a phenomenon called “coil whine.”...




					www.howtogeek.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> I'm siding with the majority here.
> It seems to be coil whine from the PSU or GPU.
> 
> 
> ...


That video in the OP's post showed the problem very clearly being GPU coil whine. I've seen/heard that sound many times. PSU noise has a very different characteristic and sound tone.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 25, 2020)

Tried running v sync turned on in Nv panel, probably the frame rate limiter as well (set to 60)? as that would prevent the card from getting into high fps without load,
usually the cause (high fps) for coil whine.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 25, 2020)

While the noise usually is from GPU may stop if the PSU is changed. Like I said it might be the combination of PSU/GPU. Separately each one of them could be just fine...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Its the gpu.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 25, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> Tried running v sync turned on in Nv panel, probably the frame rate limiter as well (set to 60)? as that would prevent the card from getting into high fps without load,
> usually the cause (high fps) for coil whine.


This is good advice. I blew a 6870 with ATT just by letting it run 5000fps time after time.

I would suggest trying a smaller unit psu. If due to 20% low efficiency, we would very much have covered for that, too. Because it happens at idle.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 25, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> Tried running v sync turned on in Nv panel, probably the frame rate limiter as well (set to 60)? as that would prevent the card from getting into high fps without load,
> usually the cause (high fps) for coil whine.


Shouldn't the desktop be capped at 60Hz the monitor's refresh rate no matter what? The OP's description of the video says this is while opening and closing chrome tabs.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 25, 2020)

gpu coil whine
rma
if doesn't help get a 2080ti trio


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 25, 2020)

If i were to try a Seasonic Prime PSU to eliminate the power supply as faulty, should i go higher of lower in W? Right now i’m on a 850w RMx from Corsair.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 25, 2020)

If only to try... a 650W would be enough. For every day use I’d go at least 750W. I bet this system would draw around 450~500W avg when gaming with peaks to 550W max max.

If you change the PSU and the issue go away does not mean that the 850RMx is faulty. It’s can be just the pairing with this card. With another 2080Ti it may be doing just fine.


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 25, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> If only to try... a 650W would be enough. For every day use I’d go at least 750W. I bet this system would draw around 450~500W avg when gaming with peaks to 550W max max.
> 
> If you change the PSU and the issue go away does not mean that the 850RMx is faulty. It’s can be just the pairing with this card. With another 2080Ti it may be doing just fine.


I’m thinking more permanently. The PSU is probably the only component of my pc, i might have decided on a but too quickly. When thinking back, i Should probably have gone with a very High end PSU to match the rest of my build - In stead og an RMx. I Can still retur it at no cost, so if i change it, it is to keep the new unit.....so higher, lower or same w, to raise chances of eliminating coil whine (if PSU is somehow causing it)?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Fry178 (Jan 25, 2020)

Nothing gets capped regarding fps by default. 
Stock setting for vsync is "let app decide", go to the 2nd tab with all the app profiles 
And select chrome, change vsynv to "on", and set frame rate limiter to 60, and switch power to adaptive/optimal.
You can also try turning off hw rendering inside chrome  but usually will start lagging when scrolling up/down.

I would recommend a 750w (still enough to handle ocing), but get a evga G3/P3/Tx series psu, as some of the nicer seasonics are a bit noisy on the fan, and the evgas will be a tick "better" as well  and are close/equal to the Ax series (digital) from corsair.

If u wanna swap the card, i would look at the 2/3 fan evgas, as their power/vrm setup seems to be (one of) the best of all 20xx series cards.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 25, 2020)

As again, go and check 80plus.org and read psus individually looking at ithd in particular.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page678.htm
		




			http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page330.htm
		




			http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page2293.htm
		







						XFX - PSU Review Database
					

XFX - PSU Review Database



					www.realhardtechx.com
				






			http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page2917.htm
		




			http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page673.htm
		




			http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page1354.htm
		




			http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm
		


Check the OEMs

If they say anything outside of Seasonic or Superflower avoid them


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 26, 2020)

The same wattage seasonic is adequate.... I wouldn't downgrade the wattage because ideally you'll want to be at 50% load and 850w should he pretty damn close with your spec under gaming loads.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

there enough seasonics i wouldnt recommend, especially with some of the evgas (or corsair Ax) being not only same, but better.
and i love seasonics.

under full load the rig will draw 520w, so a 750w would work fine, as you wont draw full amount all the time,
and even with around 300-400w your still in the high(er) efficiency range.
but if you plan on adding (additional) oc, an 850w would give a bit buffer.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 26, 2020)

Seasonics are overbuilt. Have 650, with room to spare for years. Mine is +10y, but original s12.
One thing peculiar about seasonic is that the guarantee is for 100% rated @40°C internal, 80% at 50°C..


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

yeah, great units, but recently i couldnt find any for less than the evgas with similar specs,
which also tended to be "better" here and there when it comes to internal components/build.
at least when i looked at reviewers that took them apart.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> yeah, great units, but recently i couldnt find any for less than the evgas with similar specs,
> which also tended to be "better" here and there when it comes to internal components/build.
> at least when i looked at reviewers that took them apart.



Evga uses Seasonic as OEM


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

sure, but doesnt mean that a lower grade seasonic will be better than the next step up on evga, nor that same price (range) units are identical.
not just one unit, that is "below" what they make for others, which to me is an issue (non of your products should perform worse than the ones you produce as an oem in same price range).
as i said, i love seasonic, but still chose the evga, as it was the overall better performer, quieter, longer warranty and (at least at the time) cheaper.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 26, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> I’m thinking more permanently. The PSU is probably the only component of my pc, i might have decided on a but too quickly. When thinking back, i Should probably have gone with a very High end PSU to match the rest of my build - In stead og an RMx. I Can still retur it at no cost, so if i change it, it is to keep the new unit.....so higher, lower or same w, to raise chances of eliminating coil whine (if PSU is somehow causing it)?


It is possible it's the PSU, though an RMx is already a quality PSU. Assuming we're talking the 2018 line, those are CWT, which while hit-or-miss at times, rolled-out some great ones there. johnnyguru took a look at those and the results were up there with the better PSUs you can get. Take a look: https://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/aris-bitziopoulos/corsair-rm850x-2018-psu-review/

Interestingly, in his conclusion he regards it as being the best you can get for noise in 850 watters.

The wattage probably isn't going to matter... 850w is fine to stick with - a little overkill, but if you like efficiency, it's totally valid. But it's going to be down to other properties of how the power is transmitted, as far as whine goes, anyway. In a word, consistency. The quality of the power coming in affects downstream components. Steadier power might leave you with less resonance in the inductors on your GPU, as it is the fluctuations in power when the VRM's go to work causing them to whine. But again, I'm not sure it's the issue here. I'd understand if it was an inferior PSU, but it really isn't. Not that it can't be a factor, I'm just saying I wouldn't replace it on the basis of another being necessarily better.

I mean, if you can swap it at no cost and taking the time to yank out the old one, cables and all, send it out, wait on the new one, and route it in, go for it. Sometimes, that really does work, even if the GPU is the one whining (worth mentioning that PSU's can do it too!)

I dunno... this is really just my opinion, but I'd probably go for a different GPU... potentially one with different inductors in the power phases. Something tells me that's going to be more likely to work 9 times out of 10. But then, I say this is as someone who has multiples of every component to swap.  I can understand why you might wanna try switching the part that's closer to painless to return for a different unit. Sometimes it really is just a freak thing, where the PSU is hitting just that right frequency somehow to make the inductors on your exact GPU vibrate audibly! Or something like that...


I also just have to say... you really hit the jackpot on BS problems with PC-building right on the first go. Coil whine is a sick mistress. All of the planning an knowledge in the world can't really save you from that particular problem. Looking at your build, you've covered everything else well. I just hope this doesn't bring you down too much. Everybody goes through it at least once - it's nothing you did, and one way or another the problem will be dealt with. Just one of the more annoying trial-and-error things as the only way to fix it is to swap parts or open them up, the latter not being great for brand new stuff.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 26, 2020)

Does anybody know how you set clock frequency throttling off in Nvidia. I know in AMD, you disable ulps through msi afterburner. It doesn't clock down henceforth. It is a scary knob though, know it from another gpu lost from 2d acceleration, the 6950.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 26, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> Does anybody know how you set clock frequency throttling off in Nvidia. I know in AMD, you disable ulps through msi afterburner. It doesn't clock down henceforth. It is a scary knob though, know it from another gpu lost from 2d acceleration, the 6950.


They are set to a thermal minimum/maximum clock BIOS locked
To get them to run to the max Boost make a proper fan curve and adjust the heat ceiling in something like MSI AB...it raises the voltage accordingly

I like my GFX's coil wine...It's like its singing to me


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 26, 2020)

jmcslob said:


> I like my GFX's coil wine...It's like its singing to me


Just like RGB lighting, it really is kinda personal preference. Some hate it, some don't care and a some actually enjoy it.


----------



## aQi (Jan 26, 2020)

Its really hard to figure out from the video but of corse you are there physically so can confront the exact source.
Yes the gpu when under load bumps voltage and clocks to attain performance.
However
The hardware drains power from the PSU so take the PSU into consideration as well.
Least for once check the monitor as well, i came across certain old LCD/LED monitors which buzz when on higher refresh rate and using for multiple windows or tabs.

I have a question, did you make sure the buzz isnt from anyone of the fans ?


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 26, 2020)

jmcslob said:


> To get them to run to the max Boost make a proper fan curve and adjust the heat ceiling in something like MSI AB...it raises the voltage accordingly


You mean, does it work to force constant 3d boost clocks?


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Agree, it close like coil whining. 
What about changing your resolution to lower?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 26, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> You mean, does it work to force constant 3d boost clocks?


It still has 2d but it boosts in 3d to whatever it can within its thermal limits when it's needed and not at all if it doesn't need it.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

Lowering res is counter productive, as the card will produce even higher fps and whine even more.

Really would like to know if using vsync on chrome/turning off gpu hw support made any difference, as i haven't seen any card whine at a constant 60hz.


----------



## basco (Jan 26, 2020)

evga kboost stops downclocking.
or like other said make a profile in msi-ab with 3d clocks +fixed voltage and it stays there.
open msi-ab push strg+F to open volt\frequenzy cuve editor and if ya got voltage+mhz then strg+L  after that hit apply and then save to profile

ok sorry i thought the op did ask how to fix it in 3d clocks but instead it was mtcn77


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

? why would you want to raise clocks, when it increases fps (means more whine) ?


----------



## Hyderz (Jan 26, 2020)

do you happen to have another pc at your disposal?
i mean chuck in the 2080ti into another machine and see if you hear the sound again (coil whine)
check the psu as well.

then use another psu/gpu on your new setup to pinpoint which one is the culprit.
coil whine most likely be gpu, sometimes it could be the psu and on the rare occasions it could be the motherboard.
thats why check both ends , hope you get find the culprit and rma it asap, i feel ya man spending all those hard earned money and to get this.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

@Emiliano85 
did you do this?


----------



## primetime (Jan 26, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @Emiliano85
> did you do this?


that and maybe turn off hardware acceleration in chrome? worth checking


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 26, 2020)

For a build this high end to use a $100 psu is kind of a shame. As others have mentioned it's most likely the GPU, but I would also consider upgrading the PSU to a Seasonic Prime unit.

My personal favorites are the Prime Ultra Titanium 600w fanless which is the most efficient ATX PSU on the market if you use less than 600w, and the Prime Ultra Titanium 850w/1000w, which has a fan.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 26, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> I'm afraid, you are speaking to someone with ample time and not enough to do.



Happy for you buddy, but still same answer.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

@dgianstefani
lol, just because it has a certain naming/brand behind it, doesnt automatically mean its good/better thatn the Rmx,
nor is the price an automatic indicator about quality, nor does efficiency mean "better" quality, which the OP might not even care about.

you "like" them? ok, but how about stating why/where the prime is better (ripple/voltage/components?) than the Rmx?


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 26, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> ? why would you want to raise clocks, when it increases fps (means more whine) ?


He says it whines at idle. I guess I mislead people on that end. It might be the cpu, too.
Ryzen boosts when cursor is triggered, so how we fix that - replicate that on default - maybe we'll need a background process to keep the cpu from idling.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 26, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> He says it whines at idle. I guess I mislead people on that end. It might be the cpu, too.
> Ryzen boosts when cursor is triggered, so how we fix that - replicate that on default - maybe we'll need a background process to keep the cpu from idling.


Just run Prime95 or some other all-core load in the background, that should take care of that. But I've never heard a CPU VRM whine like that (Well, except for my old ThinkPad that is, it whined noticeably when scrolling web pages). And the video makes it seem random rather than directly linked to cursor movement.


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 26, 2020)

A little update:

I checked all mobo cables for loose connections. Didn’t change anything.
I deactivated all fans from mobo, ran the rig, same buzz in Windows.
Tried using original PSU cables rather than the cable mod sleeved cables i’ve bought. No change.
Tried connecting the whole machine to its own solo wall plug for electricity (was sitting in a 5 plug extender together with monitor and speakers before). Did nothing.
Tried higher res. Lower res. Gsync on and off. No change, still buzzes.
Just to clarify: This issue is not isolated only to Chrome. It’s universal, and there no matter what i’ll be doing (or not doing as it’s present in desktop idle even) as soon as Windows has been running for about  15 sec. +.
I noticed that when i’m scrolling in Chrome for example, the buzz goes away. Tried doing it like a lunatic, mouse-wheeling up and down constantly - which eliminated the noise, but as soon as i stop, buzz returns instantly.
Ran Cinebench, whine did not intensify - just stayed the same throughout the whole test.
Just ordered a cheap test GPU (Asus Geforce 710-1-SL) and what I hope for will be my new permanent power supply (Seasonic Prime Platinum 850W). Both should arrive in 2 days.



Hyderz said:


> do you happen to have another pc at your disposal?
> i mean chuck in the 2080ti into another machine and see if you hear the sound again (coil whine)
> check the psu as well.
> 
> ...


Only 2 laptops unfortunately.



robot zombie said:


> It is possible it's the PSU, though an RMx is already a quality PSU. Assuming we're talking the 2018 line, those are CWT, which while hit-or-miss at times, rolled-out some great ones there. johnnyguru took a look at those and the results were up there with the better PSUs you can get. Take a look: https://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/aris-bitziopoulos/corsair-rm850x-2018-psu-review/
> 
> Interestingly, in his conclusion he regards it as being the best you can get for noise in 850 watters.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the uplifting words .

I ordered a backup GPU and a Seasonic PSU, arriving within next 2 days to do some testing. Hopefully I will get to the bottom of this asap. as it bothers the living %#$£ out of me knowing i spend such an high amount of money and time on this project, still having to listen to this god awful buzz all of the time!



Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Its really hard to figure out from the video but of corse you are there physically so can confront the exact source.
> Yes the gpu when under load bumps voltage and clocks to attain performance.
> However
> The hardware drains power from the PSU so take the PSU into consideration as well.
> ...


Yes have run the system with all fans disconnected from the mobo. No change.

Also the monitor is only 8 months old - Asus ROG Swift PG279Q 4ms IPS with G-sync.



micropage7 said:


> Agree, it close like coil whining.
> What about changing your resolution to lower?


Tried, no change.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

outside something defective/bad combo, coil whine comes from low gpu load producing high frame rates.
i only heard gpu whine running vsync/gsyncoff to do benchmarks and older ones like 3DM11 or in between
benches on the loading screen, when fps goes past 100 ish.

switch vsync on on the global tab, see if that changes anything, and if ur running 441.87,
turn on frame rate limiter on as well (60 fps).

could you verify that vsyn/gsync is actually working and doesnt go past moni refresh?


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 26, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @Emiliano85
> did you do this?


Yes. No change.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 26, 2020)

I would be very interested in hearing if the pitch of the noise changes along with frame rate. To check this: Run a light game that can reach high frame rates (like CS:GO) and switch between various max FPS limits in the settings/driver.

My Radeon Fury X whines very noticeably in the Rocket League menu if i don't limit the framerate, but then it also runs at 600-900 FPS or something like that.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 26, 2020)

k. suspect its either the gpu and/or in combo with the gpu.
is fps actually getting capped?
could be a driver issue, which one are you running?
clean install, or did update it over an existing one?


----------



## (*^^*) (Jan 26, 2020)

The problem with coil squeal is that the sound may come from another place due to resonance.  Even if coil squeal occurs in the power supply unit, CPU, motherboard, etc., depending on the size of the GPU, it may resonate and diffuse the sound.  This is troublesome.


----------



## blued (Jan 26, 2020)

This is why I always have another rig as backup, to troubleshoot and swap components if the need arises.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 27, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> k. suspect its either the gpu and/or in combo with the gpu.
> is fps actually getting capped?
> could be a driver issue, which one are you running?
> clean install, or did update it over an existing one?


It could easily be the both of them. Vsync shuts down intermediate updates in between the framebuffers; however the cpu still sends updates to the gpu every instant.
I would bet it is load balanced in proportion to the combination of 1 core cpu + gpu load. Pretty sad to see there is no distinction for this despite I'm sure, different to my last post, that the gpu power level is related to coil oscillation amplitude.
I wish I could say for DC-DC units the same, but as efficient as they are, they are more carved out of stone. Like a rock drill or power line transformer in your premise. Good thing it gives off cozy heat. Sometimes you need to just relax and enjoy your newly purchased electrical hearth.



R-T-B said:


> Happy for you buddy, but still same answer.


I wish you would share my hobby. We had a good discussion on our local forum about who makes the best psus. I think I can speak on behalf of them, including the moderator curating the topic AND launching his, sort of, NEW psu review guidelines.








						Güç Kaynaklarına Yeni Sertifika: Cybenetics | DonanımHaber Forum
					

Ecova'nın sunduğu 80 Plus verimlilik sertifikası yıllardır piyasada tekel konumunda. Yapılan testeler yüzeysel ve test prosedürlerinde bazı çelişk




					forum.donanimhaber.com
				



I'm proud of my DH community membership. It is a cesspool but, hey, the roost is where the rooster comes to roost. 

PS: there is a part which state 80plus standardised psus are overspecified and the new ETA specification will introduce a new sound volume, Lambda, standart with a fine gradation of 7 tiers.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 27, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @dgianstefani
> lol, just because it has a certain naming/brand behind it, doesnt automatically mean its good/better thatn the Rmx,
> nor is the price an automatic indicator about quality, nor does efficiency mean "better" quality, which the OP might not even care about.
> 
> you "like" them? ok, but how about stating why/where the prime is better (ripple/voltage/components?) than the Rmx?



it should be pretty obvious that a Prime ultra Titanium unit is better than a RMx gold unit.... A better comparison would be the new Corsair AX850/1000 but they're made by Seasonic so at that point its just brand preference/price I personally hate the cables on them vs the Prime Ultra. 






						Seasonic PRIME Ultra 750 Titanium Power Supply – Page 6 – JonnyGURU.com
					






					www.jonnyguru.com
				










						Corsair RM750x (2018) 750W Power Supply – Page 6 – JonnyGURU.com
					






					www.jonnyguru.com
				




Also unlike other brands which can send golden samples to reviewers Seasonic sends retail units for review.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 27, 2020)

@oxrufiioxo
its actually not. just because something has a higher rating doesnt  automatically mean its better.
sure, less like that they messed it up,  but there are enough units out there from one brand (gold rating),
that perform worse than others that only got a 80+/bronze rating.
especially since seasonic has a couple of units themselves i wouldn't use/recommend.
not rip-out-of-the-pc-right-away type, but "bad" enough that i dont see seasonic as a brand that never gets it wrong

as i realized the plat/titanium rating will only help the power companies (not so much my power bill),
and you have diminishing return above gold rated units, that i stopped looking into those,
so can speak for any of those in detail nor say yay or nay.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 27, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @dgianstefani
> lol, just because it has a certain naming/brand behind it, doesnt automatically mean its good/better thatn the Rmx,
> nor is the price an automatic indicator about quality, nor does efficiency mean "better" quality, which the OP might not even care about.
> 
> you "like" them? ok, but how about stating why/where the prime is better (ripple/voltage/components?) than the Rmx?



https://aphnetworks.com/reports/seasonic-prime-600-titanium-fanless-600w/4 - from techpowerup's own links.

Do your own research.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 27, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Evga uses Seasonic as OEM


no they don't,they use all brands of oems


eidairaman1 said:


> If they say anything outside of Seasonic or Superflower avoid them


nonsense.
absolute nonsense.



dgianstefani said:


> For a build this high end to use a $100 psu is kind of a shame.


no it isn't
doesn't matter what the parts cost,if he put a vega 64 with a fx8000 you'd say it's fine even though they pull more power   the price of the components has nothing to do with what you have to spend on a psu.you don't have to get a prime ultra titanium for a 3950x+2080Ti,a decet 750w gold will do more than fine.

stop picking on his psu,it's absolutely fine,it's just sad to hear such nonsene talk here.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 27, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> it should be pretty obvious that a Prime ultra Titanium unit is better than a RMx gold unit.... A better comparison would be the new Corsair AX850/1000 but they're made by Seasonic so at that point its just brand preference/price I personally hate the cables on them vs the Prime Ultra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He actually has a point, the whatever 80+ rating doesn't mean much, as it only measure efficiency, it doesn't test for quality.
Maybe the specific unit you're mentioning is a really good one, but often the 80+ stuff is useless beyond being able to gauge efficiency.
I've tested PSUs in the past, although this was before 80+ was even a thing and when passive PFC was still a thing on low-end PSUs. Some of the more widely used brands at the time, were anything but good. One even damaged the test equipment... Not so fun when you're using someone else's $40k equipment...

Yes, Seasonic are usually good, but it's not the only brand worth considering.

As for the OP's problem, it seems like everyone here has a theory, but no-one has any solutions...
I guess I've either lost my hearing (possible, as I'm getting to that age when you apparently stop hearing high pitch noise) or I'm not hearing coil whine in that video, at least nothing like the coil whine I had from a Gigabyte PSU back in the day. It was top mounted and I got so fed up with it that I hit the case on the top and the fan fell out of the PSU...  
I guess that's also one way to "fix" the problem...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Yes, Seasonic are usually good, but it's not the only brand worth considering.


tell it some of the people here who push seasonics in every thread,related or not


TheLostSwede said:


> As for the OP's problem, it seems like everyone here has a theory, but no-one has any solutions...


rma the strix
get/borrow any gpu that he can confirm has no coil whine and try it out in his rig


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 27, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> tell it some of the people here who push seasonics in every thread,related or not
> 
> rma the strix
> get/borrow any gpu that he can confirm has no coil whine and try it out in his rig


I will do exactly that. Waiting for a cheap Asus GeForce 710-1 as we speak for testing. Will prob. be here tomorrow or wednesday.

Only thing i keep worrying about is whether or not Asus will actually accept this card - for me i couldn't imagine not when hearing this awful noise - but from what i read it's kind of a lottery when RMA'ing for coil whine. My hope is that this case will be treated differently if it comes to RMA, because of the constant whine, not just on high loads/fps.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> He actually has a point, the whatever 80+ rating doesn't mean much, as it only measure efficiency, it doesn't test for quality.
> Maybe the specific unit you're mentioning is a really good one, but often the 80+ stuff is useless beyond being able to gauge efficiency.
> I've tested PSUs in the past, although this was before 80+ was even a thing and when passive PFC was still a thing on low-end PSUs. Some of the more widely used brands at the time, were anything but good. One even damaged the test equipment... Not so fun when you're using someone else's $40k equipment...
> 
> Yes, Seasonic are usually good, but it's not the only brand worth considering.



Mostly i agree but show me a PSU with a bad build quality which has a platinum rating.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 27, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> I will do exactly that. Waiting for a cheap Asus GeForce 710-1 as we speak for testing. Will prob. be here tomorrow or wednesday.
> 
> Only thing i keep worrying about is whether or not Asus will actually accept this card - for me i couldn't imagine not when hearing this awful noise - but from what i read it's kind of a lottery with RMA'ing for coil whine. My hope is that this case will be treated differently if it comes to RMA, because of the constant whine, not just on high loads/fps.


do NOT rma the psu yet though.
those guys have absolutely no idea whether it's psu related.it can be,but try the card first.
actually people who push their seasonic agenda have no idea whether by replacing that 850x with seasonic you won't replace a good unit with one that has coil whine.if only they knew seasonics can get coil whine too.they have coils,don't they.
components have to be tested one by one.
if all cards you test get some coil whine,the next culprit is the psu.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 27, 2020)

Countryside said:


> Mostly i agree but show me a PSU with a bad build quality which has a platinum rating.


Build quality ≠ quality components.
If you cut corners and use cheap capacitors, they are most likely going to be the first thing that fails, but would have zero effect on power efficiency or build quality in most cases, no?
This is a good example of a Platinum rated PSU with a range of "unusual" component choices from lesser known brands.








						Mistel Vision MX650 Fanless 650 W Review
					

The Mistel MX650 comes from a fairly unknown brand in the PSU market, but packs lots of interesting features, including passive design, RGB lighting, and super compact dimensions. Is it worthy of its high price tag, though?




					www.techpowerup.com
				



In all fairness, IMHO PSUs have improved by more than any other component inside a PC in terms of quality over the past 10-15 years.
However, browsing the reviews here (and this is not a high-efficiency rated PSU), you do find things that looks like they're 10 years old from time to time...
I guess it's fairly affordable, but to me, that build quality looks really meh.








						Pichau Gaming Nidus 500 W Review
					

The Nidus 500 is the first power supply from Pichau Gaming. It might use an old platform, but build quality and overall performance are satisfactory. This is a budget-oriented product, and thanks to its reliable parts, it will easily outlive the short warranty supporting it.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Also, we're way off topic here now.


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 27, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> do NOT rma the psu yet though.
> those guys have absolutely no idea whether it's psu related.it can be,but try the card first.
> actually people who push their seasonic agenda have no idea whether by replacing that 850x with seasonic you won't replace a good unit with one that has coil whine.if only they knew seasonics can get coil whine too.they have coils,don't they.
> components have to be tested one by one.
> if all cards you test get some coil whine,the next culprit is the psu.


Thanks. I didn't. But i've ordered the AX850 which is build upon the Seasonic Prime Titanium platform as far as i can read - with the possibility to return it within 30 days without any expenses. Just in case.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 27, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Thanks. I didn't. But i've ordered the AX850 which is build upon the Seasonic Prime Titanium platform as far as i can read - with the possibility to return it within 30 days without any expenses. Just in case.


very good tactics.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 27, 2020)

It might also be worth pointing out the small fact that the motherboard has a lot of coils as well, for all the various VRMs...


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> It might also be worth pointing out the small fact that the motherboard has a lot of coils as well, for all the various VRMs...


Yes i am considering that - i still have 10 days of return rights left on the mobo. though, and it's probably most likely the problem is with the GPU or PSU (from what i read and experience myself), so i'll try these first.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Build quality ≠ quality components.
> If you cut corners and use cheap capacitors, they are most likely going to be the first thing that fails, but would have zero effect on power or build quality in most cases, no?
> In all fairness, IMHO PSUs have improved by more than any other component inside a PC in terms of quality over the past 10-15 years.
> However, browsing the reviews here (and this is not a high-efficiency rated PSU), you do find things that looks like they're 10 years old from time to time...
> ...



What im tring to say is that a low quality powersupplys cannot have an very high efficiency raiting.

Efficiency matters because you need quality components to achieve 80+ platinum efficiency and higher


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 27, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Thanks. I didn't. But i've ordered the AX850 which is build upon the Seasonic Prime Titanium platform as far as i can read - with the possibility to return it within 30 days without any expenses. Just in case.


Wow what a twist.  A high quality PSU built upon arguably the highest quality PSU commonly available...

Guess "pushing Seasonic" is OK as long as it's just OEM but under a different brand...


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 27, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Wow what a twist.  A high quality PSU built upon arguably the highest quality PSU commonly available...
> 
> Guess "pushing Seasonic" is OK as long as it's just the reseller not the OEM.


I don't follow you here - what did i push?


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 27, 2020)

Other people in the thread are whining about people "pushing" Seasonic products.

Good for you that you bought a Prime Ultra Titanium 850w, it's a great PSU, even with Corsair branding and 2 years less warranty.

Shame you didn't go for the Prime TX-850 which is the newer model 3rd gen Prime.


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 27, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Other people in the thread are whining about people "pushing" Seasonic products.
> 
> Good for you that you bought a Prime Ultra Titanium 850w, it's a great PSU, even with Corsair branding and 2 years less warranty.
> 
> Shame you didn't go for the Prime TX-850 which is the newer model 3rd gen Prime.


I find their product line a bit confusing - at least for a beginner like me.

What is the difference between:

Seasonic Prime Titanium
Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium
Seasonic Prime TX-850
Corsair AX850 (build on Seasonic Prime Titanium platform)
???


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 27, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> tell it some of the people here who push seasonics in every thread,related or not



...and the vast majority of them could not tell you what makes a good PSU if you took the brand sticker off.


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 27, 2020)

Video got deleted by some reason - anyway reuploaded for those who are interested:


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 27, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Seasonic Prime Titanium
> Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium



These two use basically the exact same platform with minor changes (most likely new suppliers).  Performance wise they are also basically the same so I would get the cheaper of the two.



Emiliano85 said:


> Seasonic Prime TX-850



it's part of the Prime titanium line (see above)



Emiliano85 said:


> Corsair AX850 (build on Seasonic Prime Titanium platform)



same platform, same main cap, fan, mosfets, bridge, etc., etc., but you get a cool Corsair sticker for your case and any issues you deal with Corsair customer service (they are very good).


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 27, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> These two use basically the exact same platform with minor changes (most likely new suppliers).  Performance wise they are also basically the same so I would get the cheaper of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, so basically all the options i listed are "the same"...?



maddistrong said:


> water cooling will fix it


Why on earth would water cooling fix it?


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 27, 2020)

Countryside said:


> Mostly i agree but show me a PSU with a bad build quality which has a platinum rating.



I'll one up platinum with titanium!  The raidmax monster 700w titanium made by Andyson.  The build quality was actually solid enough (excellent for a raidmax unit in fact) but it came out with a two year warranty!  Everyone else has 7-12 years on their titanium units and Raidmax gives you...two...for a $140 unit!  The corsair CX bronze line comes with five.  Eventually raidmax upped the warranty to five years and then stopped selling the unit completely...

(yes, the story is more comical then "bad build quality")


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 27, 2020)

Prime - prime ultra - prime tx. 
Order of release. 
They're all excellent but the ultra and the tx after the ultra have some upgrades and changes. 
The latest model line is the prime tx for titanium. I haven't looked into the gold/platinum lines.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 27, 2020)

@dgianstefani
research what? im neither looking for a new unit, nor someone else i know, so why ?
(outside the fact that review is a bit of a joke. where is ripple/rise/overload etc info?)
like this








						EVGA Supernova 650 G3 Power Supply Review
					

EVGA Supernova 650 G3 Power Supply Review - A teardown and output testing




					www.overclockers.com
				








						EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G3 Power Supply – Page 4 – JonnyGURU.com
					






					www.jonnyguru.com
				




and did you actually process all the info in my post?
did i say its a bad unit?  nope.
but just because something has a good rating/comes from a certain brand means NOTHING regarding quality of a product.
and again: having a higher efficiency rating will only really help the power provider, and usually the savings on the power bill
are not worth the higher cost over a very good gold (maybe plat) unit.
unless of course you have money to throw away, which i dont.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 27, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Thanks, so basically all the options i listed are "the same"...?



all are excellent units and use basically identical platforms (the corsair is an Ultra Prime). 



Emiliano85 said:


> Why on earth would water cooling fix it?



Maybe someone already said "try RGB"


----------



## Countryside (Jan 27, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> I'll one up platinum with titanium!  The raidmax monster 700w titanium made by Andyson.  The build quality was actually solid enoug (excellent for a raidmax unit in fact) but it came out with a two year warranty!  Everyone else has 7-12 years on their titanium units and Raidmax gives you...two...for a $140 unit!  The corsair CX bronze line comes with five.  Eventually raidmax upped the warranty to five years and then stopped selling the unit completely...
> 
> (yes, the story is more comical then "bad build quality")





And jonnyguru has the sameish answer which i was about to give but anywho considering the build quality of The raidmax monster 700w titanium

*The MEDIOCRE:*

2-year warranty – not that we have reason to worry about it


----------



## Valantar (Jan 27, 2020)

maddistrong said:


> water cooling will fix it


No. In fact it might even make it worse, as the vibrations from the coils might propagate into the heavy and thick copper cold plate of the waterblock and cause it to resonate - as it does on my Fury X. Water cooling does absolutely nothing to lessen coil whine.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 27, 2020)

Countryside said:


> What im tring to say is that a low quality powersupplys cannot have an very high efficiency raiting.
> 
> Efficiency matters because you need quality components to achieve 80+ platinum efficiency and higher


Why not? Did you not read the two links? I don't consider Chinese designed ICs that are made in China quality, but YMMV.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Why not? Did you not read the two links? I don't consider Chinese designed ICs that are made in China quality, but YMMV.



I did are you trying to point out the The MX650 fanless if so


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 27, 2020)

Countryside said:


> I did are you trying to point out the The MX650 fanless if so
> 
> View attachment 143390


I don't care about his review.
Look at the components.
You're clearly not understanding what I'm saying.
You're trying to put across a point that there's no such thing as a bad 80+ Platinum PSU, yet you seem to have ZERO understanding about component quality.
Ask anyone that has worked with weird brand Chinese components, even worse, ones that are also manufactured in China and you'll quickly learn that they're anything but quality components.
That PSU is full of weird brand Chinese components. Hence the meagre five year warranty compared to many other Platinum PSUs.
It doesn't mean it can't mean certain testing requirements and it doesn't mean it'll blow up within the warranty period, but it means that it has a much higher chance of failing than a PSU using quality components from known manufacturers made at well known foundries.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 27, 2020)

Decent unit, but i dont care about something that is "platinum" rated and needs improvement on soldering,
which isnt an  uncommon cause for pc hw to fail.
especially since i dont read that about other (name) brands (on P units)


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 27, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> One thing peculiar about seasonic is that the guarantee is for 100% rated @40°C internal, 80% at 50°C..



Citation?  It sounds possible but I have never heard this.



mtcn77 said:


> I wish you would share my hobby. We had a good discussion on our local forum about who makes the best psus. I think I can speak on behalf of them, including the moderator curating the topic AND launching his, sort of, NEW psu review guidelines.



I was only talking about the coil whine being the origin.

I share your interest but not your hobby.  My hands are too shakey to seriously mess with a PSU.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 27, 2020)

You can easily make a "cheap" platinum PSU, remember 80 plus testing is done at 23c (and they allow 5c fluctuation in temp) while in real life most gaming cases easily break 40c and approach 50c for internal temps.  So passing that efficiency is not that difficult. 

That said the business model simply won't work since you need A) some solid parts that push the unit cost past what most of these fireworks special brands are willing to pay and B) brand equity within the industry to be able to move all those units otherwise you are stuck with inventory.

Now I'll get out of the mix before i get hit.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 27, 2020)

One and only warning. Take the junk posts to PMs and stop with all the personal attacks.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 27, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> I find their product line a bit confusing - at least for a beginner like me.
> 
> What is the difference between:
> 
> ...




I like the cables the prime series comes with other than that they're nearly identical. The corsair comes with capacitors in the cables also the older prime psu does as well I believe.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 27, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I like the cables the prime series comes with other than that they're nearly identical. The corsair comes with capacitors in the cables also the older prime psu does as well I believe.


the corsair is a prime ultra clone so it should not have caps in the cables, as I recall the Prime titanium had them but that was removed with the ultra series


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 27, 2020)

Five pages... its obviously coil whine but I think we've got that out of the way already.

@OP; don't go so blindly on 'top end parts'. The bigger part of what is supposed to be 'enthusiast' segment these days is epeen value and branding. As you have experienced the sticker really doesn't tell you a whole lot about quality.

Focus on quality before 'top end'; there is a sweet spot of price and quality and the more expensive parts don't really offer much above that. All parts can end up being less optimal, there is variance between batches of produced parts.

When I look at your parts list... man. That is a lot of cash to still end up with issues. And your timing isn't fantastic. A 2080ti at this point in time will lose value pretty fast...

Does your PSU need to be platinum? There are plenty of fantastic Gold units around. Does the GPU need to be a 2080ti? Depends entirely on your desired performance; but its perf/dollar is abysmal. Upgrading a GPU is easy and often playing the sub-top and upgrading faster is a much more cost effective, and fun way of doing things. You stay current far more easily that way.

Just some tips for any future investments. This PC building thing is like a virus once you've got it it will start itching from time to time. Be ready with a bit of spare cash to satisfy the itch and it can make the hobby just as expensive but a lot more fun. No 'buyer's remorse' is a great thing 

One other point. There are many cases of high cost, but low volume parts that really aren't the best designs. The Chinese have a saying; 'if you haven't been copied, it means your business isn't successful'. It works that way with parts too. Some of the best designs are in fact the mass produced midrange ones. They also get better support, after all, there are fár more clients reporting any potential problems. For PC parts a big one in that sense is 'power and TDP'. The more juice you want to push through a rig, the more prone it is to issues. In many ways, less is more.



R-T-B said:


> I share your interest but not your hobby.  My hands are too shakey to seriously mess with a PSU.



Maybe you can punch it 'just' the right way...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 27, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> the corsair is a prime ultra clone so it should not have caps in the cables, as I recall the Prime titanium had them but that was removed with the ultra series



According to the tpu review of the 1000w variant multiple cables come with inline caps on the corsair ax line.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 27, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @dgianstefani
> lol, just because it has a certain naming/brand behind it, doesnt automatically mean its good/better thatn the Rmx,
> nor is the price an automatic indicator about quality, nor does efficiency mean "better" quality, which the OP might not even care about.
> 
> you "like" them? ok, but how about stating why/where the prime is better (ripple/voltage/components?) than the Rmx?



Better efficiency usually does mean better quality because it takes better quality components to get that better efficiency.  However, better quality components can still spill the ghost at random.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 27, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Better efficiency usually does mean better quality because it takes better quality components to get that better efficiency.  However, better quality components can still spill the ghost at random.



Efficiency is still on a curve though and getting a super fat platinum PSU is no guarantee of better efficiency versus a solid, and properly sized gold one.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 27, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> According to the tpu review of the 1000w variant multiple cables come with inline caps on the corsair ax line.


interesting as Aris has the 850w using the ultra platform which drops the caps in the cables

_This is the platform used in the Seasonic Prime Titanium Ultra models 








						Corsair AX850 PSU Review: Top Performer and Dead Silent
					

The Corsair AX850 achieves top performance and it is reasonable priced, given its features. It surely is a worthy competitor to the digital AX860i.




					www.tomshardware.com
				



_


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Efficiency is still on a curve though and getting a super fat platinum PSU is no guarantee of better efficiency versus a solid, and properly sized gold one.



Rated efficiency and implemented efficiency are not the same.  If a knuckle head puts a 1600w PSU with a 3600 and 1650 there isn't much we can do...

Edit: What I was saying is that a plat Seasonic should be higher quality than a gold Seasonic.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 27, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Citation?  It sounds possible but I have never heard this.


Watch the step coming down, sir. A high horse is different to the high ground.


R-T-B said:


> I share your interest but not your hobby.  My hands are too shakey to seriously mess with a PSU.


You could, perhaps, share my inquiry. Ride with me, continue to let this battle unfold while I've already seen the final act! It is my destiny to lead the way for all mankind...
- Mankind is for God you, Kane!
- Hahahaha!
*We have his coordinates sir, he's in the southwest*;
_- Get me, McNeil..._
Enough with the intro; here are your intstructions:
_Find out about cybenetics and their designation stage ETA prototype. You will have access to the new Advanced Fighter Prototype within the duration of this mission._
As you can see everything is a game, once you start taking things more seriously. Here's my card:




__





						Cybenetics Labs – PSU Efficiency & Noise Level Certifications
					






					www.cybenetics.com
				



PS: also, they specifically deliberate on this in their descriptions;


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Five pages... its obviously coil whine but I think we've got that out of the way already.
> 
> @OP; don't go so blindly on 'top end parts'. The bigger part of what is supposed to be 'enthusiast' segment these days is epeen value and branding. As you have experienced the sticker really doesn't tell you a whole lot about quality.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, appreciated.

The thing is, without looking to be misunderstood (as english is not my first language, sorry) or come across arrogant and/or ignorant, budget is (was) not an issue on this build. It's been a dream of mine for some time now to build a monster rig, and i really wanted it to be centered around the 3950x + 2080Ti combo. Not saying i will keep changing parts for all the "best-there-is" ones out there, over and over again (like i'm about to do with the PSU for example), because at the end of the day of course we all have some kind of budget (that being a hard budget or a "there-abouts" mental limit/idea), and mine has already been exceeded by 1000$ as we speak (added more ram, more Evo Plus storage and more lighting that i initially planned for). If i keep adding 50$ here and 100$ there, even though it doesn't seem much on it's own, i will eventually end up with a 6000$+ rig, which is not what i'm looking for at all. Right now i'm just on the verge of desperation, looking to strangle this god-awful noise, which is killing the whole joy of this new build.

In regards of the 2080 Ti i got a very good deal on it back in september. On top of that, i've been waiting for the 3950x since october when the initial launch was due, then november when it was actually released, and finally december as no units were to be found anywhere due to low stock/high demand. So by the time i had all components ready to build about 14 days ago, the card was almost half a year "older", than what i've hoped for.

Also new hardware comes out all of the time. I did consider the 3000 series, but after my above described experience with the 3950x, i came to the conclution that i'll never get anywhere if i stick rigidly to the "wait for the next big thing" mindset all the time. On top of that, i don't have much patience when first i set my mind on something i want unfortunately. The 3000 series MIGHT (or might not) as well come out later than the announced June 2020, while we still know nothing about the 3080 Ti in particular, meaning i potentially could end up waiting one year or more from now, on top of what i've already been waiting to get my hands on my CPU. Worst case, i can always upgrade down the path, while enjoy the present with my 2080 Ti, hoping for it to still be a monster for years to come. We only live once right, who has the time to wait .....

Jokes aside. I do get what you are telling me in regards of the "high-end" stuff though. But like with most things in life, i am willing to pay more for high-end stuff (if/while i can) rather than cheaping out, for the longevity and (hopefully) better quality of it. Even getting 20-30% more performance, for double the money, might be worth it for me in some cases. Only problem is i'm new in this game, so what might look like the right thing to do (from my p.o.v.), is not neccesarily the best solution in general - which is a very subjective term anyway. But hopefully more knowledge comes with time/more building experience, for now i had to rely on my own experience from components/brands i've owned before + a shit load of reviews and chatting with friends and helpful guys like you, who's been in the game for years.

And just to clarify: When i say high-end, i'm not neccesarily talking about the most expensive stuff - i've done a lot of research on my parts rather than just go for the ones with the highest pricetags  - it's just that the better quality stuff tends to be the more expensive 8-9 out of 10 times. At least here where i live in Scandinavia .


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 27, 2020)

problem with efficiency is:
as long as your not living in a country that belongs to the top 10 for cost (power), i have yet to see where the difference in price (over lets say gold),
can almost all the time only made up if the unit is running 24/7.
regular use will save pennies a year, and i have a gold unit with 10 w, by the time i have trouble with it or even need a new one,
i rather buy a new and more up-to-date unit, than getting a P/T unit repaired because it had 2 more years of coverage.
e.g.: just because a P/T unit costs me 50% more, doesnt mean its 50% better (than G/P), and the gold i have now is even a tiny bit more stable on Vs than the Plat unit before it.

btt 
@Emiliano85 
Take the ferry to the mainland, buy it somewhere in europa and ship it to yourself (ground/slow only) 
was so surprised about hw over here in the US, compared to germany, and less VAT as well.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 27, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> i really wanted it to be centered around the 3950x + 2080Ti combo



Nothing wrong with buying what you want.  Everybody has that thing they buy because they want not because they need it or it is cost effective.

Ask one of your friends to trade parts to do the testing and see what happens.



Fry178 said:


> problem with efficiency is:
> as long as your not living in a country that belongs to the top 10 for cost (power), i have yet to see where the difference in price (over lets say gold),
> can almost all the time only made up if the unit is running 24/7.
> regular use will save pennies a year, and i have a gold unit with 10 w, by the time i have trouble with it or even need a new one,
> ...



I was referencing quality not if it is worth it.  If it is worth it or not doesn't matter.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 27, 2020)

sure, but once you realize there isnt a big difference except what your paying, then...


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 28, 2020)

Opinion about PSU ratings...

For the daily typical user, an acknowledged Gold rated quality PSU will suffice. Higher rating means higher quality, but not always the case.
Platinum or Titanium rate can make sense in a few cases, like if a system is working 24/7 with constant high load (power cost), or the user wants the high efficiency ralated to heat dissipation (higher eff = lower heat = quiet PSU, or completely fanless operation most of time, if not all time).

Now the OP has spend a large amount of cash for this system, for performance, and I guess noise levels too... and IMHO a Platinum rated PSU would fit perfectly in this rig. No need for Titanium.
As a user of Corsair PSU (HXi750) I would suggest (or prefer if you like) the (i) line of Corsairs as I like monitoring stuff. HXi line for example.

RMi (Gold)
HXi (Platinum)
AXi (Titanium)

This a few hours usage with idling, browsing and watching videos from YT and Netflix



PSU Temp2 is the one controling the fan operation. Fan does not work even when gaming and drawing 350~400W (highest Temp2 reading = 35C)

EDIT:
The GPU is 5700XT and not 580. Changed the name once and forgot it... just saw it and correct it.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 28, 2020)

Since Op has already "trouble" with corsair (in combo with gpu), i think switching brands AND group was a good idea, less chance of probs, no matter what part caused it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 28, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, appreciated.
> 
> The thing is, without looking to be misunderstood (as english is not my first language, sorry) or come across arrogant and/or ignorant, budget is (was) not an issue on this build. It's been a dream of mine for some time now to build a monster rig, and i really wanted it to be centered around the 3950x + 2080Ti combo. Not saying i will keep changing parts for all the "best-there-is" ones out there, over and over again (like i'm about to do with the PSU for example), because at the end of the day of course we all have some kind of budget (that being a hard budget or a "there-abouts" mental limit/idea), and mine has already been exceeded by 1000$ as we speak (added more ram, more Evo Plus storage and more lighting that i initially planned for). If i keep adding 50$ here and 100$ there, even though it doesn't seem much on it's own, i will eventually end up with a 6000$+ rig, which is not what i'm looking for at all. Right now i'm just on the verge of desperation, looking to strangle this god-awful noise, which is killing the whole joy of this new build.
> 
> ...



Gotcha and good to hear you've considered these things, that was my intent anyway  Its everybody's own choice in the end, and experience can't be taught in any case. I've had my share of learning experiences too, and boy did I waste cash along the way... But as you are experiencing now, since you've gone and shot pretty high right away, the resistance to spend more is starting to pop up for you while the rig is still not entirely optimal. Basically, if you're new to the game, its so so valuable to make multiple changes to the system over time because thén and only then will you learn the relative power and use of different parts/segments of price. And yes I totally get spending more to get higher absolute performance even though perf/dollar wise its a weak option. Just saying: get it where it really benefits you the most. The CPU choice is one of those places. It will last multiple GPU upgrades and gives you top end performance on day one, too. Now that's cost effective even though its pricy.

One thing is dead certain, this combo will last you a looong time, that is some serious grunt! I hope you get to care-free enjoying it soon


----------



## Samiam66 (Jan 28, 2020)

In the future....

these work great for everything that you need to pin point  and less than 5 dollars .

I use to program CNC Lathes & Mills for  14 years suffered a ruptured ear drum so 
left ear not so good anymore...

https://www.harborfreight.com/mecha...MIiPyX4vml5wIVNx6tBh0hWwqgEAQYAyABEgLat_D_BwE


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 28, 2020)

Samiam66 said:


> In the future....
> 
> these work great for everything that you need to pin point  and less than 5 dollars .
> 
> ...


That's actually a wonderful idea. Thanks!


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 28, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> That's actually a wonderful idea. Thanks!



Obviously, careful where you put a metal wand in a box full of electronics.  The case of the PSU might be good enough.


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 29, 2020)

OK yet another update.

PSU swapped from Corsair RM850x (CWT) to AX850 (Seasonic) = No change at all in noise. Prevails 100% like before.

GPU swapped from Asus ROG Strix RTX 2080 Ti 11OC to Asus Geforce 710-1-SL = Noise gone.

Unless the combination of the mobo and the 2080 Ti i have is what causes the noise, i think we can conclude the GPU itself is the culprit (i don't have another mobo to try with - but is it neccesary at all at this point?).

Seems like RMA time unfortunately...


----------



## Dixevil (Jan 29, 2020)

RMA and be done with it. Good luck with the new one tho.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 29, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> OK yet another update.
> 
> PSU swapped from Corsair RM850x (CWT) to AX850 (Seasonic) = No change at all in noise. Prevails 100% like before.
> 
> ...


Well, swap back to the Corsair PSU and keep the cheapo card in to see if anything changes, but yes, it's most likely the coils on the GPU.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 29, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> OK yet another update.
> 
> PSU swapped from Corsair RM850x (CWT) to AX850 (Seasonic) = No change at all in noise. Prevails 100% like before.
> 
> ...



Hey at least you found the issue quickly and no need to swap mobos out.  I would personally go with another brand of RTX 2080 ti (if you can) just to make sure it's not a Asus issue with that card.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> sure, but doesnt mean that a lower grade seasonic will be better than the next step up on evga, nor that same price (range) units are identical.
> not just one unit, that is "below" what they make for others, which to me is an issue (non of your products should perform worse than the ones you produce as an oem in same price range).
> as i said, i love seasonic, but still chose the evga, as it was the overall better performer, quieter, longer warranty and (at least at the time) cheaper.



I suggest Seasonic to remove confusion about psus due to most do not do research before they buy.


----------



## Deleted member 171912 (Jan 29, 2020)

Annoying sound from GPU = RMA. It is known problem since 1080 Ti, brand independent. It is just lottery. You will get new GPU soon.

I also have Asus ROG Strix RTX 2080 Ti and one PC with Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero Wi-fi and Ryzen 3950x. Tested together in December, without problem. You don't need new PSU, Corsair RM850x is good and 850W is enough for your setup.


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 29, 2020)

rblc said:


> Annoying sound from GPU = RMA. It is known problem since 1080 Ti, brand independent. It is just lottery. You will get new GPU soon.
> 
> I also have Asus ROG Strix RTX 2080 Ti and one PC with Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero Wi-fi and Ryzen 3950x. Tested together in December, without problem. You don't need new PSU, Corsair RM850x is good and 850W is enough for your setup.


Thanks, i really hope you are right . Glad to hear you've tried the same setup without issues!


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 29, 2020)

It would be much easier if you could force 3d clocks just as in AMD. I still don't know why this shouldn't work in msi afterburner.


----------



## HaZe303EliteSWE (Jan 29, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> It is the psu. Check back again from 80plus.org its ithd.


I have that exakt same PSU, its superb! Corsair make one of, if not THE best PSU´s of all.... They were the first to use the full 12v line, with all the amps, instead of what all others were doing, splitting both the Volts and the amps, in 2-4 lines, which made some of the PSU´s totally useless if you had a semi high-end GPU/CPU. So what the F are you on about. Its Coil whine!


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 29, 2020)

HaZe303EliteSWE said:


> I have that exakt same PSU, its superb! Corsair make one of, if not THE best PSU´s of all.... They were the first to use the full 12v line, with all the amps, instead of what all others were doing, splitting both the Volts and the amps, in 2-4 lines, which made some of the PSU´s totally useless if you had a semi high-end GPU/CPU. So what the F are you on about. Its Coil whine!


If anyone is within ear shot of the state of Nebraska, that sound you are hearing is @Bill_Bright head exploding...
"Corsair make one of, if not THE best PSU" - not true, they outsource making all their PSU.  Some they just brand off the shelf and some they work with the OEM hand in hand.
"They were the first to use the full 12v line" - I recall my PC P&C 470w unit being single rail and that was years before Corsair brought out their PSU
"instead of what all others were doing, splitting both the Volts and the amps" - I'm going with you intended to say splinting the 12v rail otherwise I would be really interested in how the PSU would work if you prevented the rails from delivering amps.  That said, you actually get an extra layer of protection using a split 12v rail.  
"which made some of the PSU´s totally useless if you had a semi high-end GPU/CPU." - is that why corsair lets you switch between single or multi rail on their high end PSU?


----------



## HaZe303EliteSWE (Jan 29, 2020)

OP, have you checked that all screws are accunted for, that nothing "metallic" is lying loose in there on some of the circuits, and also b4 RMA anyting, make sure its not a fan hitting a wire, or fan little tilted, so it hits the card below or what ever? I would recommend, taking out the GPU, and start the system, and see if it still sounds, then you know where its coming from. Also, make sure everying is scrwed tight and firm, those vibratios can cuase wierd annnoying sounds...The vidoe of the sound, didnt work for me??


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 29, 2020)

HaZe303EliteSWE said:


> OP, have you checked that all screws are accunted for, that nothing "metallic" is lying loose in there on some of the circuits, and also b4 RMA anyting, make sure its not a fan hitting a wire, or fan little tilted, so it hits the card below or what ever? I would recommend, taking out the GPU, and start the system, and see if it still sounds, then you know where its coming from. Also, make sure everying is scrwed tight and firm, those vibratios can cuase wierd annnoying sounds...The vidoe of the sound, didnt work for me??


Thanks for reaching out - the original video got deleted by mistake, here it is again:










I've checked for all the things you are listing. No loose screws, all fans are free not hitting nothing, GPU has been taken out - boot and BIOS are absolutely fine and noise free (both with or without the GPU), but won't load windows without GPU as the 3950x has no integrated graphics. Bought a cheapo Asus GeForce 710 though for testing, and when using that, the noise is completely gone. So it is definitely the GPU.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 29, 2020)

It seems there has been a misconception. I said ITHD.



Spoiler: RM850 - 2015.







This is RM850 - 2015. Now the next one is what you had previously, RM850 - 2018;


Spoiler: RM850 - 2018






And... this one is the one you selected next, AX850, see any difference?


Spoiler: AX850


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 29, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> It seems there has been a misconception. I said ITHD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBH i have no clue how to read these....

And what is ITHD?


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 29, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> TBH i have no clue how to read these....
> 
> And what is ITHD?


I had to check it out too. It is, "Total Harmonic Distortion" for '_I', _current. Basically, 'sound profile'.
The new unit you picked, if our sources are correct, which I highly suspect is, has a surprise for you: it is the same unit. 

Go check out on 80plus.org - I'll show you how;
Place the cursor over its name and read the pdf file. Surprise!


----------



## Valantar (Jan 30, 2020)

@mtcn77 Are you sure THD in this regard describes auditory noise and not electromagnetic noise? Logically is there anything saying there can't be harmonic distortion in an electrical signal when there are pulsing/oscillating parts or AC voltage in the circuit (though any electrical engineer here would be very welcome to dissuade me of this idea should it be wrong!)? 80+ doesn't care whatsoever about sound after all (AFAIK they don't do any kind of testing of that, as they don't have a rating system for noise) but would likely be very interested in any distortion introduced into the voltages output by the PSU.

Though to be honest we are veering way off topic here. Perhaps create a new thread for this?


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 30, 2020)

Valantar said:


> @mtcn77 Are you sure THD in this regard describes auditory noise and not electromagnetic noise? Logically is there anything saying there can't be harmonic distortion in an electrical signal when there are pulsing/oscillating parts or AC voltage in the circuit (though any electrical engineer here would be very welcome to dissuade me of this idea should it be wrong!)? 80+ doesn't care whatsoever about sound after all (AFAIK they don't do any kind of testing of that, as they don't have a rating system for noise) but would likely be very interested in any distortion introduced into the voltages output by the PSU.
> 
> Though to be honest we are veering way off topic here. Perhaps create a new thread for this?


Nope, it still causes harmonic distortion down the line in the capacitors and chokes.
I didn't specify which psu. That doesn't give grounds, the same psu by a different name will fix it. The psu is still one possible cause.


> GPU Harmonic Distortion And Power Factor Values
> 
> Severe harmonic distortion leads to premature failure of transformers, capacitors, wiring insulation, noise in telephone lines and computer signals.
> 
> May 18th, 2015


I have my doubt it is not the same gpu nomenclature.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 30, 2020)

What is with the hangup on PSU's in this thread? lol

I mean, I'm not complaining - it's interesting, but where is it really going? It's not like he's gonna grab a 3rd, possibly more expensive PSU just to make sure, just because it's possible. OP swapped PSU's and had no change. Both 80+ gold only, but so what? We all know that doesn't always mean as much as it seems like it should, anyway. People have whine with platinums too. OP swapped GPU's and the problem finally went away. That counts for something. I know this stuff can be wonky. I have experienced it, where I had multiple bad combinations of mobo, PSU, AND GPU cause similar issues, just giving me hell forever. I even had to change the outlet, which had poor ground isolation. Been there, done that. But still... practical sense dictates that the next step is to focus on the GPU for now, as that's where there's been headway. It's the only thing that's made an observable difference.

Sorry... maintenance guy in me talking. If I thought like you guys at my job, I'd never get anything done! Sometimes you gotta start with what's in front of you. More often than not, you're gonna get your solution a lot quicker that way. A more complete answer means nothing if you don't have a reasonable way to get there. Maybe there's a solution somewhere with the PSU... maybe it's even better, or perhaps more correct. But I mean... the situation is what it is. If the next GPU swap goes nowhere, he now has another PSU to troubleshoot with. Shouldn't we be focusing on what we do know, instead of these nebulous possibilities? Deal with the more obvious stuff first, you know? And then maybe consider digging deeper. It doesn't have to be this complicated... especially for someone trying to get their first build (and a beautiful baby of a build at that) going how he wants it.

Not trying to put anybody down - I'm not that kind of guy. Just saying. I think things have drifted a little beyond the scope of the problem at hand. Maybe my mind is just wired a little different


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 30, 2020)

One thing I forgot: that blown 6950 did ring like a bell once it started its powerplay thing(frequency load moderation). Turning off ulps did fix things... for a while, until it blew lol.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 30, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> Nope, it still causes harmonic distortion down the line in the capacitors and chokes.


Not answering my question. Does "harmonic distortion" necessarily relate to sound waves? Is that the only possible type of harmony? Again, given 80+'s complete disinterest in auditory noise from PSUs I would assume they are talking about electronic noise introduced into the signal by the circuit.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 30, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Not answering my question. Does "harmonic distortion" necessarily relate to sound waves? Is that the only possible type of harmony? Again, given 80+'s complete disinterest in auditory noise from PSUs I would assume they are talking about electronic noise introduced into the signal by the circuit.


Well, it rings to the tune of your gpu, but you cannot blame chokes for doing their job. You have these extra phases to contain the ripple making use of power factor correction. If you check carefully the explanation provided fits perfectly with what the documents show. 12%iTHD@10%i is pretty loud while 7.5% at full load is almost certainly not as hard on the chokes.
I'm really stupid with EE stuff, but you don't need more than a pigeon to guess the monty hall problem. Applied physics is a different domain than theoretical physics. I can surmise by looking at the validity.
Pigeons rule to the order of 66%


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 30, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Does "harmonic distortion" necessarily relate to sound waves?


As a rule of science, no. As a rule of audio reproduction, yes. It just depends on the context of what is being examined and discussed.

In the case of this thread, both apply as the power modulation imbalance(effectively power signal harmonic distortion) is causing an undesired acoustic vibration which is an auditory harmonic distortion.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 30, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> As a rule of science, no. As a rule of audio reproduction, yes. It just depends on the context of what is being examined and discussed.
> 
> In the case of this thread, both apply as the power modulation imbalance(effectively power signal harmonic distortion) is causing an undesired acoustic vibration which is an auditory harmonic distortion.


That makes sense. However in the context of a test report from an organization that rather famously doesn't care whatsoever about the auditory noise levels of the products they certify, would it then be reasonable to assume that any reference to THD is purely related to power?


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 30, 2020)

Wait i am getting confused now. Are you telling me the CWT produced 850w gold certified Corsair RM850x and the Seasonic produced 850w titanium certified Corsair AX850 for almost double the price are the same units?

How is that even possible - one is gold and one titanium, and they are both produced by 2 completely different brands....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 30, 2020)

Valantar said:


> would it then be reasonable to assume that any reference to THD is purely related to power?


That would be a reasonable conclusion. Without declared testing methods however we, the public, can not know for sure.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 30, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Wait i am getting confused now. Are you telling me the CWT produced 850w gold certified Corsair RM850x and the Seasonic produced 850w titanium certified Corsair AX850 for almost double the price are the same units?
> 
> How is that even possible - one is gold and one titanium, and they are both produced by 2 completely different brands....


If they are made by different OEMs they definitely aren't the same. Chances are @mtcn77 looked up the wrong unit in one of the cases?


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 30, 2020)

Valantar said:


> If they are made by different OEMs they definitely aren't the same. Chances are @mtcn77 looked up the wrong unit in one of the cases?


They are definetely made by CWT and Seasonic respectively. Which is why i can’t see how they could possibly be the same, on top of having gold vs. titanium certification as well, which just adds to the difference between the two of them.

Anyway this links doesn't even work, so hard to learn more about the AX850 from that website:






Shows:


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 30, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> They are definetely made by CWT and Seasonic respectively. Which is why i can’t see how that comment should make sense.



I "believe" his theory is ; since both PSUs have the same THD results in 80 plus testing they must be the same PSU.  As you have already stated, they are each built by a different OEM.  Frankly the whole thread has now gone sideways.  You know what the issue is and have a plan to fix it.


----------



## Emiliano85 (Jan 30, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> It seems there has been a misconception. I said ITHD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok the confusion/error is in the linking i see now. On the last link (which supposed to be for the AX850) you are linking to the new RM850 (2019 no X version) - not the AX850.

The link to the actual AX850 doesn't work as per my eralier post above.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 30, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> They are definetely made by CWT and Seasonic respectively. Which is why i can’t see how they could possibly be the same, on top of having gold vs. titanium certification as well, which just adds to the difference between the two of them.
> 
> Anyway this links doesn't even work, so hard to learn more about the AX850 from that website:
> 
> ...



If you want to see 80 plus testing results just look at the seasonic platform.  They tested 650,750,850 TD & TR units all on the same day (dead give away they are the exact same platform).  Here's the thing about 80 plus testing, its actually pointless.  

1 - they test at room temp, the internal temp of your PC case can be 20c higher then room temp when hardware is pushed.  The hotter the PSU becomes, the less efficient it is.

2 - Brands/OEMs can cherry pick units to send into testing.  Those Hitachi, Nippon, Panasonic 105c caps I use in my testing unit can quickly become 85c CapXons special of the week once the unit hits the consumer market.  Major brands like Corsair, Antec, Evga, etc., have tight regulations on their parts lists.  The cheaper guys?  I know of guys sleeping on the manufacturing line so the factory wouldn't screw them on parts.


----------



## Amerlyq (May 1, 2020)

I think albait late, I still ought to share my personal solution to the very similar problem for others who will find this forum to have hope.
My rig is over $7k and Asus 2080Ti idle whining was making me crazy (Seasonic Gold PSU by the way).
First of all: search the problem source -- use rolled sheet of paper to focus on small area at once (and plug the other ear).
2080Ti high pitch sound is produced from two areas -- around power cords and from other side... somewhere.
And this sound is gone under slight load -- it was crazy only when idling.
First of all -- I installed linux and sound was gone, which made me suspecting difference in drivers or their setup.
So... after tweaking *Nvidia control panel* -- disabling energy saving mode and using "Always *Performance*" made the noise mostly gone.
Now from loud high pitch sound it become less hearable ultrasonic pitch "volume".
I hope it won't create brain inducing headaches as strong, as it did before.


----------

